# Good sleeping position for facial development



## Deleted member 2621 (Aug 20, 2019)

For everyone who has got some time amd is interested, this could be a missing piece to looksmaxing








INFLUENCE OF PILLOW HABITS ON THE DEVELOPMENT OF THE UPPER JAW







www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## FatJattMofo (Aug 20, 2019)

Tldr ?


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Aug 20, 2019)

Regardless it's over for me anyways


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Aug 20, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> Tldr ?


"For everyone who has got some time"


----------



## Pietrosiek (Aug 20, 2019)

NO FACIAL DEVELOPMENT FOR YOUR PRENATAL T


----------



## BigBoy (Aug 20, 2019)

EternalLearner said:


> "For everyone who has got some time"


What age would be the cutoff?


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Aug 20, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> What age would be the cutoff?


Alright, basically its about how you should never sleep on a hard surface, not sleep on your hands or arms, and always alternate from one side to another at night so tou dont develop a narrow palate


----------



## BigBoy (Aug 20, 2019)

EternalLearner said:


> Alright, basically its about how you should never sleep on a hard surface, not sleep on your hands or arms, and always alternate from one side to another at night so tou dont develop a narrow palate


I've heard that sleeping on a hard surface keeps you in proper posture.


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Aug 20, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> I've heard that sleeping on a hard surface keeps you in proper posture.


That was actually what I had heard too... Whats proper posture tho?


----------



## Deleted member 1180 (Aug 20, 2019)

EternalLearner said:


> For everyone who has got some time amd is interested, this could be a missing piece to looksmaxing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JFL most Chads Sleep on The Side. SHIT THREAD OP


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Aug 20, 2019)

Itstime789 said:


> JFL most Chads Sleep on The Side. SHIT THREAD OP


Most chad don't mew either.
Wouldn't that prove that mewingg is cope?


----------



## BigBoy (Aug 20, 2019)

EternalLearner said:


> That was actually what I had heard too... Whats proper posture tho?


Back straight, no slouching, nerd neck, or any type of pelvic tilt.


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Aug 20, 2019)

Itstime789 said:


> JFL most Chads Sleep on The Side. SHIT THREAD OP


Bro, did you read the article? It says nothing against sleeping in the side. Also, how many chads did you stalk sleeping?


----------



## Deleted member 1180 (Aug 20, 2019)

EternalLearner said:


> Bro, did you read the article? It says nothing against sleeping in the side. Also, how many chads did you stalk sleeping?


Tinder Experiment Boyo


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Aug 20, 2019)

Itstime789 said:


> Tinder Experiment Boyo


Lol


----------



## FatJattMofo (Aug 20, 2019)

You legit cannot sleep without sleeping on your arm or hands on the side. It will be used a pillow


----------



## Titbot (Aug 21, 2019)

How do you know if chad mews or not. Most people who develop Chad faces have the natural tongue position that lies on the upper palate


----------



## KrissKross (Aug 21, 2019)

Fantastic thread OP, I haven't seen this before. Repped to the fucking moon. This was 1924, way before Mew shows up to take glory for it.

This part is quite interesting tbh, clench cels might be doing something right.







Titbot said:


> How do you know if chad mews or not. Most people who develop Chad faces have the natural tongue position that lies on the upper palate


No, they don't actually. I have asked some like an utter autist, and some do some don't. Even the language you speak will determine where your tongue resides.
Source: http://www.haskins.yale.edu/Reprints/HL1394.pdf


----------



## autistic_tendencies (Aug 21, 2019)

Its over for insomniacels


----------



## KrissKross (Aug 21, 2019)

autistic_tendencies said:


> Its over for insomniacels


@Insomniac


----------



## crmsxg (Aug 21, 2019)

Just a reminder that your immune system Will dictate how your face Will grow if you get sick a lot or have allergic reactions its over.
Proper posture stems from Proper facial development if your facial development is wrong there is no exercise on earth that Will fix your posture. Idiopathic scoliosis stems from asymmetries in the palate and unilateral missing teeth most of the Time. Thats the Research that I have done tbh

Occlusion +having all your teeth + Proper masticatory force is what makes Proper posture everywhere else in the body


----------



## Usum (Aug 21, 2019)

EternalLearner said:


> Bro, did you read the article? It says nothing against sleeping in the side. Also, how many chads did you stalk sleeping?


Hilarious.


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Aug 21, 2019)

KrissKross said:


> Fantastic thread OP, I haven't seen this before. Repped to the fucking moon. This was 1924, way before Mew shows up to take glory for it.
> 
> This part is quite interesting tbh, clench cels might be doing something right.
> View attachment 100298
> ...


That’s crazy, but as I think about it it kinda makes sense. Especially French speaking people are pretty noticeable


----------



## Lorsss (Aug 21, 2019)

EternalLearner said:


> For everyone who has got some time amd is interested, this could be a missing piece to looksmaxing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


since I knew mewing, I only sleep on my back


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Aug 21, 2019)

crmsxg said:


> Just a reminder that your immune system Will dictate how your face Will grow if you get sick a lot or have allergic reactions its over.
> Proper posture stems from Proper facial development if your facial development is wrong there is no exercise on earth that Will fix your posture. Idiopathic scoliosis stems from asymmetries in the palate and unilateral missing teeth most of the Time. Thats the Research that I have done tbh
> 
> Occlusion +having all your teeth + Proper masticatory force is what makes Proper posture everywhere else in the body


Being a healthy boy >>>>everything


----------



## KrissKross (Aug 21, 2019)

EternalLearner said:


> That’s crazy, but as I think about it it kinda makes sense. Especially French speaking people are pretty noticeable


How do you mean about the French?


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Aug 21, 2019)

KrissKross said:


> How do you mean about the French?


Protruding lips, "fish" mouth, not hollow cheeks but rather dimples, overall o shape


----------



## FatJattMofo (Aug 21, 2019)

Aboriginal language touches the front palate so much that they mew automatically when they speak.


KrissKross said:


> Fantastic thread OP, I haven't seen this before. Repped to the fucking moon. This was 1924, way before Mew shows up to take glory for it.
> 
> This part is quite interesting tbh, clench cels might be doing something right.
> View attachment 100298
> ...


You are fucking retarded if you believe that is true. Explain to me why the fuck chads can live next door and have the same accent as incels who dont even mouth breathe.


----------



## DarknLost (Aug 21, 2019)

🧬


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Aug 21, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> Aboriginal language touches the front palate so much that they mew automatically when they speak.
> You are fucking retarded if you believe that is true. Explain to me why the fuck chads can live next door and have the same accent as incels who dont even mouth breathe.


Cause they live next door they have the same tongue posture or what?


----------



## FatJattMofo (Aug 21, 2019)

DarknLost said:


> 🧬


You ---> 😋💦🍆


EternalLearner said:


> Cause they live next door they have the same tongue posture or what?



Did you read what he posted said?


Tongue posture being language based is probably bull shit the only differences it could possibly maybe potentially have is slight tongue strength in certain places if the person has never mewed in their life or doesn' t mew in general

If it did matter then the top 10 slayers would be making rando sounds that engage the whole toungue on the palate because they speak a khoisan click arabic australoid language fusion.

Cultural evolution would favour such a thing.

I rest my tongue and use it perfectly anyway


----------



## rockndogs (Aug 21, 2019)

Chad sleeps as he wants. The only thing that matter is genetics. Repeat with me : GENETICS.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Aug 21, 2019)

rockndogs said:


> Chad sleeps as he wants. The only thing that matter is genetics. Repeat with me : GENETICS.


Rope or cope. Or accept the environment pill*


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Aug 21, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> Rope


*Cope


----------



## Abyss Dweller (Aug 21, 2019)

It's over for me, for a long time I've been sleeping without a pillow, on my stomach, face pressed against the mattress. Don't know how much influence it had over jaw development but my right side looks asymmetrical.


Also, whenever I'm in bed using the phone i rest my head on my shoulder. Can i do anything to reverse the effects from this bad lifestyle ? I've been doing this for ages. Will surgery fix this.


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Aug 21, 2019)

I'm sleepin on the couch the last days
I try to sleep like a cadaver, i think thats the best way, u get that chin tuck effect
and i think its great for your spine, I feel great to sleep on hard surfaces, in the morning I wake up great, that doesnt happen when I sleep on that soft mattresses


----------



## Titbot (Aug 21, 2019)

crmsxg said:


> Just a reminder that your immune system Will dictate how your face Will grow if you get sick a lot or have allergic reactions its over.
> Proper posture stems from Proper facial development if your facial development is wrong there is no exercise on earth that Will fix your posture. Idiopathic scoliosis stems from asymmetries in the palate and unilateral missing teeth most of the Time. Thats the Research that I have done tbh
> 
> Occlusion +having all your teeth + Proper masticatory force is what makes Proper posture everywhere else in the body


That is so stupid , I have a compact immune system , I rarely get sick like once or twice a year but look how I turned out I’m a psl 3-4


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Aug 21, 2019)

Abyss Dweller said:


> It's over for me, for a long time I've been sleeping without a pillow, on my stomach, face pressed against the mattress. Don't know how much influence it had over jaw development but my right side looks asymmetrical.
> 
> 
> Also, whenever I'm in bed using the phone i rest my head on my shoulder. Can i do anything to reverse the effects from this bad lifestyle ? I've been doing this for ages. Will surgery fix this.


i have never slept like this lol, i fell this uncomfortable as shit

when iwas 13 istayed in the hospital a lot of time, theere I only could sleep on my back
guess I made it a habit then. I only start sleeping on my back.


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Aug 21, 2019)

Abyss Dweller said:


> It's over for me, for a long time I've been sleeping without a pillow, on my stomach, face pressed against the mattress. Don't know how much influence it had over jaw development but my right side looks asymmetrical.
> 
> 
> Also, whenever I'm in bed using the phone i rest my head on my shoulder. Can i do anything to reverse the effects from this bad lifestyle ? I've been doing this for ages. Will surgery fix this.


How big is your palate though?


Titbot said:


> That is so stupid , I have a compact immune system , I rarely get sick like once or twice a year but look how I turned out I’m a psl 3-4


Lucky u did, maybe else u would have turned out as a 1


----------



## Abyss Dweller (Aug 21, 2019)

EternalLearner said:


> How big is your palate though?


I don't know, narrow I'd say. My canine teeth are not fully out and i need braces. Btw 6 teeth are visible when i smile, I've heard 8 in people with a wide palate.


----------



## Mewmax (Aug 21, 2019)

So what is the correct way to sleep ?


Abyss Dweller said:


> I don't know, narrow I'd say. My canine teeth are not fully out and i need braces. Btw 6 teeth are visible when i smile, I've heard 8 in people with a wide palate.


Its not how wide you palate is, its more about how flat your palate it, but ofc it should be around 8 teeth.


----------



## crmsxg (Aug 21, 2019)

Titbot said:


> That is so stupid , I have a compact immune system , I rarely get sick like once or twice a year but look how I turned out I’m a psl 3-4


you are really delusional you turned out great when it comes to facial development, not ideal, but your side profile says that you turned out great

your V hairline fails you, you should grow out your hair more, ur skin is a little "dirty" that why you arent psl 6-7


----------



## Titbot (Aug 21, 2019)

crmsxg said:


> you are really delusional you turned out great when it comes to facial development, not ideal, but your side profile says that you turned out great
> 
> your V hairline fails you, you should grow out your hair more, ur skin is a little "dirty" that why you arent psl 6-7


Cope. My eye are sucks and my nose ruins my harmony


----------



## crmsxg (Aug 21, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Cope. My eye are sucks and my nose ruins my harmony


you still know nothing, nose is on the genetical side too


i would say
height, eye color, nose, skin color is on the genetical side

ALSO
eye area, PCT and NCT is on the genetical side too


btw your immune system is still not that great when you get sick 2 times a year it's actually a little above average


----------



## mido the slayer (Aug 22, 2019)

Summary?


----------



## Luke LLL (Aug 22, 2019)

I sleep on my back with no pillow.


----------



## Usum (Aug 22, 2019)

EternalLearner said:


> Protruding lips, "fish" mouth, not hollow cheeks but rather dimples, overall o shape


Shit.


----------



## YoungRichNigga (Apr 29, 2020)

Usum said:


> Shit.


r u french?


----------



## Usum (Apr 29, 2020)

YoungRichNigga said:


> r u french?


I live in the territory named France by sheep and their controllers.


----------



## a1phenohorriblebones (Apr 30, 2020)

Sleeping on the floor is overkill, just sleep on your bed preferably not a super soft fucking mattress and just try and mew all night while sleeping.


----------



## Ada Mustang (Apr 30, 2020)

*SLEEPING ON YOUR BACK-CELLS, GTFIH*


----------



## imparatorluk (Jul 17, 2020)

Titbot said:


> That is so stupid , I have a compact immune system , I rarely get sick like once or twice a year but look how I turned out I’m a psl 3-4


Me too


----------



## Deleted member 7125 (Jul 17, 2020)

Dope said:


> Most chad don't mew either.
> Wouldn't that prove that mewingg is cope?


all chads mew, all mammals mew. It isn't some secret technique you idiot. Usually in properly developed faces the tounge literally has a suction hold. So stop coping by saying mewing is cope(it is after the age 12 tho,where you won't be able to undo the damage) and recognize the fact that your subhuman face is all your fault and that you are literally not living how all animals with jaws on this planet except domesticated and inbred dogs that literally can't breath 
Chad dosen't know he is mewing for him it's just natural


----------



## DatNibba11 (May 25, 2021)

Fuck so is sleeping without a pillow a bad thing ?


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (May 10, 2022)

crmsxg said:


> Just a reminder that your immune system Will dictate how your face Will grow if you get sick a lot or have allergic reactions its over.
> Proper posture stems from Proper facial development if your facial development is wrong there is no exercise on earth that Will fix your posture. Idiopathic scoliosis stems from asymmetries in the palate and unilateral missing teeth most of the Time. Thats the Research that I have done tbh
> 
> Occlusion +having all your teeth + Proper masticatory force is what makes Proper posture everywhere else in the body



@AscendingHero and we have people here suggesting muh wisdom teeth removal (a certain gaslighting surgeon actually jfl )


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (May 10, 2022)

KrissKross said:


> Fantastic thread OP, I haven't seen this before. Repped to the fucking moon. This was 1924, way before Mew shows up to take glory for it.
> 
> This part is quite interesting tbh, clench cels might be doing something right.
> View attachment 100298
> ...



@AscendingHero tagging bc I know you would appreciate this post

Annoyed bc still no one has conclusively shown the MOST OPTIMAL way to sleep for proper facial growth. Guess I gotta start researching this.  can’t believe people don’t think sleep maxing is important when literally the face is being pressed against pillow, hands, wrist, forearm etc and is under repeated tension for LONG periods of time


----------



## AscendingHero (May 10, 2022)

crmsxg said:


> Just a reminder that your immune system Will dictate how your face Will grow if you get sick a lot or have allergic reactions its over.
> Proper posture stems from Proper facial development if your facial development is wrong there is no exercise on earth that Will fix your posture. Idiopathic scoliosis stems from asymmetries in the palate and unilateral missing teeth most of the Time. Thats the Research that I have done tbh
> 
> Occlusion +having all your teeth + Proper masticatory force is what makes Proper posture everywhere else in the body


@alienmaxxer

Look at this beautiful high IQ comment. Water info for me but everything summed up.

Just wow, you gotta love it.

THIS THIS THIS

OP is a very interesting read, I'll need to look see what i've been doing wrong

Looksmaxxdoc on youtube is a posture looksmaxxing god, unfortunately most of his videos are deleted/private (you can still find some)

I have his discord and will undergo coaching soon. The skull is like clock work, osteopathy therapy, NCR once we find how to maniuplate the sutures and cranial base more effectively, only then can we undo all our cranialfacial dystrophy in the most holesome way imo


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (May 10, 2022)

there's a reason native americans tied their babies to upright planks


----------

